# Conmutador Adaptador jack a RCA



## Ahona (May 10, 2011)

Hola!

Bueno, buscando por la web he encontrado este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/hacer-adaptador-5-1-a-5085/

Tengo unos altavoces 5.1 con 3 entradas Jack y los quiero utilizar para el ordenador y la PS3.
El problema es que la PS3 tiene salida RCA (la que yo utilizo) y el PC es Jack.

Junto con los altavoces me venia esa cajita que se ve en la foto del anterior post, pero yo lo que quería es un conmutador, que me permita tener los altavoces conectados tanto al PC como a la play y mediante un interruptor, cambiar de uno a otro.

Mas o menos, lo que busco es esto: http://www.solostocks.com/img/conmutador-audio-video-3-canal-triplicador-rca-6151003z0.jpg
Pero que la salida sea Jack y tenga 2 entradas, una Jack y otra RCA y poder seleccionar entre una y otra.

Muchas gracias y un saludo!


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2011)

No se donde vives pero yo donde vivo los compro en las tiendas de electrónica, ya vienen echos


----------



## Ahona (May 11, 2011)

Pues vivo en Madrid (España) y me he pateado prácticamente todas las tiendas de electrónica que hay y no lo venden, mas que nada, porque es algo demasiado especifico (entrada jack y salida jack y RAC para 5.1) por eso buscaba como poder hacerlo yo mismo.


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2011)

Este es un adaptador de plug 3.5 a RCA





este es para plug de 6.3 a RCA


----------



## Ahona (May 11, 2011)

No, eso no es lo que busco. Ese tipo de adaptadores son sencillos de encontrar.

Yo lo que quiero es esto:






Pero ademas que incluya una entrada Jack (igual que la salida) para poder cambiar entre la entrada RCA y la salida Jack.

Lo que aparece en la foto lo tengo yo aqui en casa, pero quiero poder alternar entre una entrada u otra mediante algún tipo de interruptor, porque ahora tengo que estar cambiando los cables y es un coñazo.

Un saludo!


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2011)

Si a eso lo tienes asi, es muy simple usa el adaptador pluga a rca y lo conectas alli, o necesitas que este conectado al mismo tiempo? si es asi sigue habiendo opciones con los adaptadores, pones uno de dos rca a una rca, y en una de las toams rca pones el adptador, ahora si lo que quieres es que este conectado y selecionar con una llave eso lo armas tu o vas a un técnio y que te lo arme....


----------



## Ahona (May 12, 2011)

Claro, lo quiero tener conectado todo a la vez y poder seleccionar una entrada u otra con un interruptor (al estilo de un conmutador) porque ahora tengo que estar conectando y desconectando cables y al final se acaban rompiendo (ya me ha pasado con la conexión de un minijack).

El problema no es hacerlo yo, que me defiendo con las soldaduras, lo malo es que no se que circuito hay que hacer. Es decir, quiero reproducir ese adaptador, pero no se como irían las conexiones entre los 2 RCA y los 3 minijack.

Muchas gracias y un saludo!


----------



## cansi22 (May 12, 2011)

Esta es una opcion barata. En España venden los duplicadores en cualquier chino por 0,80 € . Con 3, uno para cable y 3 cables macho macho de la caja al pc funciona.


----------



## Ahona (May 12, 2011)

Gracias cansi22, pero en ese caso, al estar conectados tanto el PC como los altavoces en la salida del duplicador, funcionaria?

Un saludo!


----------



## cansi22 (May 12, 2011)

Si solo esta encendico uno de los dos no tiene por que haber problemas.
Si los pones a la vez... Pues no se. Se mezclarian las señales y no se ke mas


----------

